# Drilling into rear seat for mounting Infinity Basslink - MkIV GTI



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

I have an Infinity Basslink powered sub and I want to try mounting it differently. Instead of sitting on the hatch floor I want to mount it directly to the drivers-side seatback. That way when I remove the seat backs, the sub comes out too.
What have you all done regarding drilling holes into the seat backs? Am I going to destroy this thing if I rip off the carpet layer and start drilling away?
edit: install finished.
I used 4 10x32 bolts of 1.5" and 2" length and drilled though the seat back:

















Ref to old install thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=299290


----------



## pookz (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: Drilling into rear seat for mounting Infinity Basslink - MkIV GTI (phatvw)*

Find the supports by running your hand on the back or knocking on it. When you find the solid spots that you want to use, use self drilling screws (metal screws). Try to keep them short or your next back seat rider might get a free acupuncture session


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Drilling into rear seat for mounting Infinity Basslink - MkIV GTI (pookz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pookz* »_Find the supports by running your hand on the back or knocking on it. When you find the solid spots that you want to use, use self drilling screws (metal screws). Try to keep them short or your next back seat rider might get a free acupuncture session









Thanks.
You mean those self-tapping screws? You think 3 or 4 of those screws will hold the 15 sub under my agressive driving? Or should I insert some wood planks in there for additional support?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Drilling into rear seat for mounting Infinity Basslink - MkIV GTI (phatvw)*

Basslink is pretty big. I would definatley loo into more support.


----------



## pookz (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: Drilling into rear seat for mounting Infinity Basslink - MkIV GTI (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Thanks.
You mean those self-tapping screws? You think 3 or 4 of those screws will hold the 15 sub under my agressive driving? Or should I insert some wood planks in there for additional support?









Not self tapping. Self drilling. The ends of the screws look like the tip of a drill bit. And yes they will hold your 15" in place. Well, if they hold all the prefab walls we put up in malls and support 6" of concrete on top, I'm pretty sure it can handle a little bumping! lol
Get 1" self drilling screws, set your drill to high speed, push on it with a good amount of force, and she'll be in like flynn...


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Drilling into rear seat for mounting Infinity Basslink - MkIV GTI (pookz)*

Just a followup on this. Track season is over so now I have time to customize the interior








I disassembled my 1/3 drivers-side rear seat entirely - took the leather cover and foam padding off. The hard seat back is constructed of two layers of black sheet metal with some contours (depressions) in a structural pattern. It feels pretty strong. I believe I can drill through the metal and attach the sub using 4 nuts & bolts with big washers to distribute the load evenly on the metal surface. I will position the sub so that it is also resting on the floor of the hatch for additional stability.
Pictures to follow once I find the proper sized bolts...

In case I destroy this, how much do new seatbacks minus leather go for?










_Modified by phatvw at 1:15 PM 10-21-2005_


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Drilling into rear seat for mounting Infinity Basslink - MkIV GTI (phatvw)*

if you have trouble matching up the feet to the rail supports in the seat.. you can do what i've done with my amp and just buy some trunk carpet, and go buy a like... 1/2" fiber board or mdf and attach that(upholstered) to the back of the seat... and then attach the basslink to that


----------

